# Louis Vuitton Temptation



## hkdigit (Jul 31, 2006)

90% of Hong Kong felmale want a Louis Vuittion bag, another 10% want more than one.

More info here: http://hkdigit.blogspot.com/2006/07/louis-vuitton-temptation.html


----------



## jonasr_jp (Aug 6, 2006)

Know the feeling, you can say the same about japanese females, 100% wants a Louis Vuittion, but we all know it doesnt stop there because they want a 100% of every other branded bag as well.

Branded bags is this age biggest ripoff by far.


----------



## hkdigit (Aug 6, 2006)

Jonasr, did you buy one for your girl friend at Japan? ;^P


----------



## craig (Aug 6, 2006)

Love this shot! I like how she has a designer bag and is hesitantly walking away from the display. I am not sure If I like the "Louis Vutton" text.


----------



## jonasr_jp (Aug 7, 2006)

hkdigit said:
			
		

> Jonasr, did you buy one for your girl friend at Japan? ;^P


 
buy and buy she uses money that is in her reach, someday im gonna burn down every bag brand store there is, first up is every dior store in the kansai area


----------



## forzaF1 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah, we just had one open here. I've never seen so many dady's-girls with dady's credit card spending so much money at once before. (this was at the grand opening). In the other LV stores ive been to, it just been middle-aged women spending to much money just because they can. They do make some good lucking stuff, though. I buy ties there.


----------



## Dom0803 (Aug 25, 2006)

That's a great photo, but offtopic, Louis Vuitton are the single most hideous design patter there is. Even worse than Burberry, and that's bad.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 26, 2006)

well... I've never heard about this company nor about their bags... and... I don;t like bags ... that I am one of the girls who don't want to have it...


----------



## jiang (Aug 30, 2006)

nothing useful to add


----------

